# :: ECS Tuning :: Allroad 2.7T Valeo Single Mass Flywheel Clutch Kit



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Get in touch with your bad self. You know how to drive a stick, so why not stick a fork in that marshmallow self-adjusting pressure plate. Why not go with a conventional disc, mated to a single mass flywheel.

Our Valeo single mass flywheel clutch conversion kit takes your Audi back to its roots as a bare-knuckled brawler. The non-adjustable pressure plate puts you in touch with the clutch, restoring a crisp, responsive feel. The single mass flywheel costs less than a dual mass, and can be resurfaced in the future to extend its service life.

*Simply with single-ply*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 Allroad 2.7T (2001-2005)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

